# Wilson FG tour vs my clubs



## reb0957 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have had my eye on Wilson FG Tour irons since they came out. I think they are beautiful. Everything about my game says I shouldnt play them. (lowest score so far has been 106). Long story short my bro-n-law wants to move to blades and got 4 sets of clubs to demo. I talked him to trying the FG Tour and managed to get in his head enough to manipulate him to taking said clubs to the DR right before I played my round Sunday. While I was hitting balls he shows up and I ask if I can try the FG's. I hit about 20 balls with the 7 iron demo. Out of 20 I had one horrible slice and the rest were either a subtle draw or fade. Nothing way off the line. Every one was long and high. Now I realize That my current 8 iron has about the same loft as the 6 iron in the FG set. But the 7 iron was flying about 170 and a lot higher trajectory than my current irons. I have narrowed it down to 2 things. One the FG's had DG S300 shafts which are heftier than my DG action lite regular shafts. #2 I just felt good standing over that club, or #3 a completely different reason why. Any other reason you can think of?

I play horribly with hybrids, fairway woods and driver. I have this horrible tendency to try and turn the club in my hands at the top of my swing. I have often thought that the lighter shaft made me lose the feeling of where the clubhead is and that is my way to compensate for it. I even do this mildly with my irons from time to time. I never once did it with the FG's. I am not thinking about buying these irons (OK dreaming slightly)but I am curious to know how much if any they would hurt my current game(laughable right). Or is it all mental since I never hit a bad shot with that 7 iron I didnt have 1 million swing thought of what not to do going through my head on the backswing. My thoughts are to try and find a CI9 demo ( very similar at address to the FG tour) and see how it compares to FG. I do know though that the CI9's I have held dont have the heft of the FG tours. Thoughts?
TIA!


----------

